# A Happy Christmas to you all!



## oldmanLee (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok,it's not cool or punk or whatever,but when you get a few years on ya,you get prone to fits of sentimentaliy.Soooooooooooooooo..........to all my new friends,to all my friends yet to be met,to friends long gone,where ever they may be;to the younguns out on the road,and the oldfarts wintered up like me;a wish for a day where you are the other guy that gets thought of,where the food is just what you wanted,the smiles are real,the laughter pure,and the kip for the night is as inviting as a barn load of hay in the fall.
Happy Christmas from Mommadog and me.


----------



## smellyskelly (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas to You to!


----------



## lice (Dec 23, 2009)

merry christmas everyone!


----------



## bote (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas, happy Hanukah, whatever you may be celebrating or not celebrating, I hope you get a least a bit of that warm fuzzy feeling at some point these holidays, watch some sentimaental tv, call your estranged family members whatever it takes. I wish you well.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 23, 2009)

Cheers to Lee and all my STP friends!


----------



## smellyskelly (Dec 23, 2009)

i LOVE Seinfeld, totally forgot about Festivus too, thank you for bringing that up. 
off to go youtube search it to watch it again


----------



## atomicpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

happy holidays to all :cheers: hope your all somewhere safe an warm .if not, come over my place. bring beer


----------



## macks (Dec 24, 2009)

Praise x the savior! Hail santa!

Well I hope you all are safe and sound, even if I hate the season.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Dec 24, 2009)

Festivus doesn't end until someone pins me down!


----------



## Komjaunimas (Dec 24, 2009)

Happy christmas/hanukah/festivus everyone  allthough for me all these holidays are quite depressing, seeing everyone happy but not me


----------



## Gypsybones (Dec 24, 2009)

Fuck xmass thats all your slave holiday! 
assalamu 'alaykum my brothers and sistas, happy kwanzaa to you!


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Dec 24, 2009)

Ahh...fuck punk points yo haha..happy holidays! Don't get too fat on ham or tofu or whatever now everybody!!


----------

